# Remastering



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I recently started remastering my CDs -- my homemade ones and some commercial copies that were recorded at low levels. Because my burner doesn't read out the new signal strength (I can hear it but not see it) this sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. Ergo there seems to be a lot of waste built in to the process. Anyone else here do this with better results?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

larold said:


> I recently started remastering my CDs -- my homemade ones and some commercial copies that were recorded at low levels. Because my burner doesn't read out the new signal strength (I can hear it but not see it) this sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. Ergo there seems to be a lot of waste built in to the process. Anyone else here do this with better results?


Did you know this section?

https://www.talkclassical.com/hi-fi/


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I see it ... thanks ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Locked, as OP started a new thread here.


----------

